Ask HN: Is 10 yrs exp too 'Senior' for a Senior Dev? - DeepWinter
======
jkmcf
The problem is new devs thinking they're senior right out of college.

------
cogentleman
_Too_ senior? I'd say there's really no such thing, so long as the engineer is
suitable for the job in terms of what she's looking for and what areas of
expertise she has.

